# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  paramtrer IIS pour acces depuis l'extrieur

## phicarre

Bonjour,
sur 2003 server, IIS 6.0

Pour accder  mon web server je tape http://localhost dans un navigateur.
Pour accder depuis "l'extrieur", j'ai pris une adresse IP fixe chez DynDNS.
J'ai configur IIS comme suit:
Site web par default -> proprits -> site web
Identification - Avanc
A par defaut 80 localhost j'ai rajout par defaut 80 toto.dyndns.org

Si je tape http://toto.dyndns.org, aprs 20 secondes, j'obtiens le message "dlai d'attente dpass"

Qu'aurais-pu oublier de paramtrer ?
Merci

----------


## zzzThibaut

Bonjour

As-tu essayer de faire un ping sur toto.dyndns.org pour voir si la rsolution se fait correctement?
As-tu ouvert ton firewall?
As-tu installer le client dydns sur ton serveur?
Ton router fait-il du NAT vers ton serveur?


zzzThibaut

----------

